# Under 0.50 Reel mowed St Augustine



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

I've real mowed my back yard for over a year as a trial learning what, what not to do. My front yard had been like this for some time. I've documented a lot on TikTok and Instagram and decided this would be a better platform. I'm @.50 hoc and cut 2-3 times a week. I spoon feed every 14 days give or take. I'll be posting more in the near future. I hope everyone enjoys something a little different. ~Ron


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Lovely Lawn. :nod:

Must have great patientce not to be tempted to follow couch / bermuda lawnies in their lawn care application guides.
Lawn looks so healthy. Of course you have yellowing leaf blades. but that's the way it grows along the stolon.

What's your fertilier plan? and what does your once a year reno consist of?

:thumbup:


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I didn't know St Aug could survive such a low cut. Looks pretty good.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Reel mow the world.... :thumbup:


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

leefjl63 said:


> I didn't know St Aug could survive such a low cut. Looks pretty good.


Same. It does look good!


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah With lots of attention.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Had a great mow today. You can still make out my aeration holes.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

You can follow me on social media. My links are in my signature.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

This is my latest mow from this past weekend. Still .50. The fungus issue is starting to recover nicely. Far from perfect but I'm happy with it. Hopefully one day I'll be lawn of the month.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks great!!


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

*wait...so...but I thought...uhh...4 inches was the...*


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Follow me on social media for frequent updates.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

I haven't post in a little bit.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cb3Bju1JDyu/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

I haven't updated in a bit. I've had it down to 0.25.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

@813king what machine were you using when you were reel mowing at 2"?


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

I modified a commercial(not home unit) 2000ish model California Trimmer.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

@813king Amazing progress! I love your thread here. I have an expatriate Floridian friend who I've shown your photos and is dually amazed by your lawn.

College turf programs should study this low HOC practice. I wish all St. "Frankenstein" (those gnarly stolons) was kept like this. With the standard 5-7" HOC most people keep it at, it's like walking on plastic butter knives...


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

813king said:


> I modified a commercial(not home unit) 2000ish model California Trimmer.


Interesting. I've been pondering trying a reel on my Citra Blue, simply for the better quality of cut, but I do not want to cut "reel low". I would definitely be 2"+. Yours looks absolutely incredible, but after maintaining previous lawns at fairway type HOCs, I know what is involved (serious work) and I don't want to go there currently, lol. I like mowing only two times a week 🤪


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

RentalLawn said:


> @813king Amazing progress! I love your thread here. I have an expatriate Floridian friend who I've shown your photos and is dually amazed by your lawn.
> 
> College turf programs should study this low HOC practice. I wish all St. "Frankenstein" (those gnarly stolons) was kept like this. With the standard 5-7" HOC most people keep it at, it's like walking on plastic butter knives...


I am with you there. Most of the St. Augustine is maintained crazy tall. This allows the landscapers to cut much less frequently since they let it get overgrown and then come in and hack a few inches off :-(. The average homeowner probably doesn't care, and they probably never walk on the grass either!


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

TampaBayFL said:


> I am with you there. Most of the St. Augustine is maintained crazy tall. This allows the landscapers to cut much less frequently since they let it get overgrown and then come in and hack a few inches off :-(. The average homeowner probably doesn't care, and they probably never walk on the grass either!


Yep, for the most of Florida being a shoe-optional state, it's really not a barefoot-friendly grass at those high HOCs. :lol:


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

RentalLawn said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > I am with you there. Most of the St. Augustine is maintained crazy tall. This allows the landscapers to cut much less frequently since they let it get overgrown and then come in and hack a few inches off :-(. The average homeowner probably doesn't care, and they probably never walk on the grass either!
> ...


Pretty much no one here walks on their lawns anyway, LOL. Plus, for the average homeowner (paying a landscaper) I think it's going to be much easier and cheaper just to maintain it on the tall side. They can bounce between 8" tall and 4" tall weekly and the grass tolerates it (despite not being happy about it and grumbling about it internally).


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

How do you like those little donuts around your sprinklers?


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

STI_MECE said:


> How do you like those little donuts around your sprinklers?


Sprinkler Head Guards! They're all the rage nowadays with those crazy teenage drivers we have and lest we forget about our tipsy mother-in-laws! :lol:



https://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Donuts-Rotary-Large-Green/dp/B00GRADQE4


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Reel mowers do not cut well at a high hoc. It can be done but its a little unrealistic. I modified one of my reels for a high hoc. You could see areas that the mower pushed the blades down and didn't cut. It was minimal but frustrating. The lower the cut the more a reel starts to shine.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks, I try. I really need to update on here more. I've been playing around with lots of growth regulation.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Currently still cutting @0.386 hoc on growth regulation.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

"With the standard 5-7" HOC most people keep it at, it's like walking on plastic butter knives..." lol
This lawn is quite unique. 
You should do a journal for the TifGrand.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

TampaBayFL said:


> Interesting. I've been pondering trying a reel on my Citra Blue, simply for the better quality of cut, but I do not want to cut "reel low". I would definitely be 2"+. Yours looks absolutely incredible, but after maintaining previous lawns at fairway type HOCs, I know what is involved (serious work) and I don't want to go there currently, lol. I like mowing only two times a week 🤪


Completely understand. If you mess with pgr rates you can make it sleep as long as you want. Remember sleep is the cousin of death. Lol


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

wilsonline said:


> "With the standard 5-7" HOC most people keep it at, it's like walking on plastic butter knives..." lol
> This lawn is quite unique.
> You should do a journal for the TifGrand.


I might I’m busy between work , family , projects and being a role model. 😂


----------

